# Ohio Hen Report



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Saw my first small maitake today.. They will be coming soon lets post pics and updates in this thread.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

What area of the state?Still seems a bit early here in SW part,But then again its been a really weird year!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Last year I saw what I thought were the remnants of a hen of the woods on a big oak. I thought this year I'm not going to miss it. This week I went to that tree and low and behold all around the base of that same tree were huge Berkeley's polypores. Not hens at all, but a very similar mushroom. This leads me to believe that people last year that said they were finding hen of the woods, this time of the year, were actually finding the Berkeley polypore. I think and am fairly sure it's a little too early for Hens. The base of the Berkeley polypore and underneath looks just like a hen of the woods. I always find hens later in cooler weather just like fall oysters.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Found my first ones last year Aug. 24 go to " taking bets" forum I think Ant started last year I have pics posted. I have not been out yet but we have had some cool weather and nights here in NE Ohio and It should get some started. We need rain here bad though! I'm going to look next week at a few spots I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

I am in NE Ohio.. The one I found was on a beech tree very small and covered in slugs. I have about 30 trees to check in the coming weeks. I usually find about 1/4 of my hens on Beech trees the rest on Oak. My first find last year was Sept 1st and the hen was already 5-6 pounds so it must have popped the last week of August. I checked last week but nada. Does anyone know how fast they grow?


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

two weeks


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Never went out yet just too stinking HOT! I bet any that did start dried up, here in NE OH if we do not get rain and cooler temps it will make for a short Hen year. Anyone been out checking?


----------



## shagbark (Oct 17, 2012)

Nothing here in carroll county as of yet.. pretty dry. Hoping the hens will pop soon


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Geting some rain now.Cool Temps should get something popin.


----------



## shagbark (Oct 17, 2012)

Good rain! a day or 2 and they should appear..


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Went out yesterday and seen 1 little dried up one. Too dry it has been cool enough. It is shaping up to be a bad hen season here in northeast like the morel season because no rain! Maybe we can get a few in Oct. let's hope!


----------



## earthwalker40 (Apr 4, 2013)

Found today in west central Ohio, near the Indi. border. All were at least a week past good. <a href="//i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg570/Earthwalker40/SHROOMS%20008.jpg[/IMG][/URL]" rel="nofollow">//i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg570/Earthwalker40/SHROOMS%20008.jpg[/URL][/img]</a> <a href="//i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg570/Earthwalker40/SHROOMS%20006.jpg[/IMG][/URL]" rel="nofollow">//i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg570/Earthwalker40/SHROOMS%20006.jpg[/URL][/img]</a> <a href="//i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg570/Earthwalker40/SHROOMS%20001.jpg[/IMG][/URL]" rel="nofollow">//i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg570/Earthwalker40/SHROOMS%20001.jpg[/URL][/img]</a> 
<a href="http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/Earthwalker40/media/SHROOMS%20001.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## earthwalker40 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry everyone, only the first nine pics were taken today. Dried up Hens. I need to figure out how to post only certain pics.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Earthwalker, use the HTML Code . Copy then paste it to your comment.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

FYI, found my first G. Frondosa today. nice sized 5lbs. (for me). central ohio around Plain City ohio. so they’re coming up now. this one was probably several days old, but still good. (too lazy to pull photo from phone and post it).
just a friendly FYI…


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well we didnt get much rain but we did get enough to get everything good and wet.Maybe thatle set something to popen.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

FYI checked my two usual spots today and found two fresh Hens. they're up here in central ohio area.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Checked my early dead oak today and found 4lbs of beautiful fresh hens..... They were not there last week. Check 5 other marked trees and nothing. Gonna go back out in ten days. This early tree is about three weeks behind last year. NE ohio.


----------



## shagbark (Oct 17, 2012)

Still nothing here in carroll county!


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Was out yesterday and today checking my hen trees and some are just staring to break through and are dime to 50 cent size theses trees are 2-3 weeks behind last year! I seen a hunter from portage co. Posted he found some yesterday that he posted on Facebook.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Found 2 dried up ones today.But the good trees havent poped yet.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Went yesterday found 10 edible blondes some were already to far gone all mostly around dead stumps. I did see some hens that were young about size of my hand starting to come. It seems those blondes are the first to pop, anyone else's find this to be accurate? We seem to be really behind this year, I'm checking a new spot today I will post picks if I find any today!


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Found 9 lbs on this past Tuesday on one of my dead stumps. One head weighed almost five pounds. I have a freezer full from my finds last week which were much more tender and young than the ones from Tuesday. Sold all nine pounds to a local restaurant. Checked many other known trees but nothing. Going out again middle of next week.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Went out Sunday Oct. 11 and checked a few trees that fruited last year out of 3 trees only one was fruiting, I checked one dead stump and one was fruiting both hens were the size of a baseball. Does anyone believe once you find them on certain trees they will fruit year after year? Next 2 weeks should get good for us here in the N. East Part of the state.


----------



## 005587 (Apr 19, 2015)

So I'm new to this listserve and posting. This was my first year actually finding a HEN! I'm located outside of Youngstown, in NE Ohio. I have looked in a few local forests and found one on Sat. Since this is my first find I don't know what other trees would have fruited or the timeline but this one seemed a pretty good size. I didn't take very good photos since I was so excited to actually FIND one that I couldn't wait to cut it and get home. Boy was it tasty the last two nights!


----------



## 005587 (Apr 19, 2015)

EarthWalker, your photos are fantastic! I'd like to post some for you all to look at but I don't have a Photobucket account. I do have a dropbox account but not sure that I want to make the whole file public. How do you just post one .jpg photo that you don't have hosted somewhere?


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

One of the Hens I found Sunday. 005587 you can get a free Photobucket account, you are near me I'm in Trumbull Co. Keep looking we are behind this year they are just starting, check old oak stumps along with the mature oaks, next 2 weeks should be good especially with the cooler wet weather coming.


----------



## 005587 (Apr 19, 2015)

So here is my upload from Photobucket of the hen I found. I still want to figure out how to use a different 'cloud' to post individual photos. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## 005587 (Apr 19, 2015)

Why did that post twice with weird stuff?


----------



## 005587 (Apr 19, 2015)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hens (Maitake) from Tuesday, yesterday, in Central OH

A baby, below which I covered with branches to let grow and keep from drying out as much.

http://i.imgur.com/1QTPZEp.jpg

Mature Maitake. I took enough for a dinner or two from the left one. You can see the spore dusting the leaves around the mushroom. These were 35 feet from a tree which produced 6 Hens/Maitake at one time last year.

http://i.imgur.com/pxYMgdG.jpg


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Oops. 

Well, after using Imgur.com problem free for several years for posting pics here, I see today that Imgur.com has changed, hence the links above and not the images.

Homework time again.

While I have a photobucket account, I don't use it because I've not found how to post just a single pic and not have it be an link or open entry to all pictures I have there.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well finaly broke my dry spell.Found 3 fresh hens today.Still waiting on my good trees to go off.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Did my homework. Lets see if images linked above from yesterday post.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice find guys. I'm going out tomorrow to check a few trees and Sunday I'm suppose to meet my buddy to go to a spot he has were we took close to 200 lbs last year. My baby hens I will check next week. Rained here today and cool temps with more rain coming should get good!


----------



## 005587 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm jealous! After eating up the little hen I found last week my taste buds are whetted and I'm craving more. My father taught me the joy of hunting and he is not able to hunt now due to medical issues. I'd sure like to be able to put some in his freezer. A question I have thought about, do the hens only grow on the South side of the trees where the sun hits or can they grow all around them?


----------



## tiffmarie (Apr 21, 2015)

I found a huge Hen yesterday. Clean, white and dark. Pretty happy about it. I also found some Lion's Mane and oodles of Aborted Entaloma's. On top of that I have a couple hundred of two edible types of Puffballs, all perfect condition. With that said, if anyone knows of any buyers, I could use the money. Only 34yrs old and already drowning in medical bills due to my Lupus (and that's even with having insurance!). My mom has it, also (passes down the line in females) so at least they caught it early in me...back in my teens. But wow, it's costly. So yep, any buyers, HERE I AM lol. I wear latex gloves when I 'shroom hunt and I do my best to follow as manly cleanliness guidelines as possible.

Now, if I could only find some nice Boletes (havent found ANY in a few weeks) and moreso, some Blewit's!! If anyone has any pointers, I'm all ears. I have a few great spots I go to with a pretty decent array of trees and environments but I can't find Blewits! Nor can I find any winter Chanterelles.


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Hens I found today 10/15/15


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

These monsters were found around 1 dead tree stump. Here in the NE OH we are finding them around tree stumps.


----------

